# Alice. last stolen TS FOUND!!!!!!!!!!!



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

yes she's on her way home!!!!!!!!!!fanbloodytastic
She was taken to a vet hospital in Ruislip Middx as she had a prolapsed eye by a man who had bought her for his mother ten days ago. Yesterday she apparently escaped and went missing for 4 hours and came back with this injury. A vet nurse called Brooke thankfully scanned her for a chip.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

I take it its the Tibetan Spaniels that were stolen? What good news. Callous people, to steal someones pet is so much worse than taking a car or TV.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

thanks goodness for microchipping!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh I love an Happy Ending.
Her owners must be over the moon. 
Hope she recovers very soon. Must have been so stressfull for her as well.


----------

